# leds an com



## dummer_schüler (26. November 2004)

Hallo!
 Ich muss jez ein für mich sehr wichtiges Projekt machen (Ausbildung) und in dem will ich 18 LED's über die serielle Schnittstelle (die parallele ist schon belegt) irgendwie mitt C++ ansteuern. Lässt sich sowas machen?  Weil die serielle schnittstelle doch nur 3 Ausgangsleitungen hat oder?

 Wäre nett wenn mir jmd. helfen könnte!

 Mfg

 dummer_schüler [ - Der Name ist Realität *g*]


----------



## Skinner (27. November 2004)

Bevor du Dir übers Ansteuern gedanken machst musst du schauen ob dir die Leds eh nicht zuviel Strom brauchen. Ist nämlich blöd wenn die Leds mehr Strom zum leuchten brauchen als der COM liefert. 
Wenn das der fall ist musst du dir mit Transistoren und einer externen Spannung aushelfen


----------



## dummer_schüler (27. November 2004)

Wie viel liefert den die serielle Schnittstelle? 

 Notfalls ist es ja kein Problem ne Batterie oder sowas dranzuhängen, mit kommt es haupsächlich erstmal drauf an es irgendwie geschafft zu bekommen eine Schaltung zu Planen, bei der man jede LED einzelnd an / aus schalten kann.


----------



## JoKne (27. November 2004)

Das ist verschieden, mess doch einfach ;-). Serielle macht ca. 10 V die Parallele evtl. ein
wenig mehr ;-) Wichtig ist allerdings auch die Stromstärke. DIe Serielle liefert glaube ich pro Eingang ca. 20 mA (gesamt 60mA)


----------



## Skinner (27. November 2004)

Wenn Jokne richtig glaubt dann solltest du sogut wie jede LED anhängen können. Die meisten haben einen Stromverbrauch von guten 20 mA. 
Falls du SMD leds hast solltest du aufpassen da gibts welche die schon nette 30 mA verbrauchen.

Am sichersten würdest du aber auf jeden Fall fahren wenn du den Port an Tranistoren hängst und über die Tranistoren die LED steuerst.


----------



## dummer_schüler (28. November 2004)

Ne ich will schon normale nehmen das müsste dann gehen. Aber wie kann man so eine Schaltung aufbauen (bzw. womit) das ich die überhaubt nutzen kann? soviele ausgänge hat die Serielle Schnittstelle doch nicht, kann man da irgendwelche Zähler oder so benutzen?


----------

